# Memory, SD Card, Titanium Backups, Google Market auto dl and confusion after new rom



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I may have confused myself on this one. I'll do my best to try to keep this clear...

I like to put as many apps on my sd as possible. So I'd say roughly 85% of my apps end up there and the rest on the main memory. I recently upgraded to a new ROM so I backed up to Ti. But instead of using Ti with the new ROM, I let Google do it's thing and it auto downloaded many of my apps to the main memory. Received some updates on the ROM so had to flash etc. Tried using Ti and it kinda went haywire. If I've backed up to the SD card apps that were originally on the SD card but then downloaded to the main memory, what happens to the original app (not the backup) on the SD card. And vice versa...

I can't seem to get my head around it right now. Is there any reason I shouldn't just format my SD card and begin anew? That's what I feel like doing because I'm so dang confused about how many apps are on my phone/sd card that are now redundant with eachother. I noticed that my sd card available space took quite a hit with this latest round of backups and downloads....

Anyone can help?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds like you're on the right train of thought. Just thinking aloud here, but why don't you try bypassing the Google Back-up? other than that, I'm stumped too. Get a new sdcard as a last resort is all i can think of, too. sorry not more help, but... hey. ;-P


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

If you back up your apps with Ti like you did...when you flash a new ROM and the restore your apps with Ti...it should restore them to their original location (phone or SD). I know there is also a setting within the phone asking where to store apps once you download one. So I would assume if you allowed Google to restore your apps after you flashed...it would do the same thing? Restore to their original location?


----------

